# Practice partners



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

I already started a post looking for people to jam with.
I saw this old post and thought the title better suited what I am looking for.
I have been playing guitar for the past year.
Still consider myself a beginner to intermediate level depending on the song, I guess.
I have a lot of experience playing five string banjo and have a good understanding of music, just haven't developed my guitar technique.
I am looking for people in the same age group ( I am 55) to get together for a relaxed jam.
We can help each other progress and learn some more tunes.
I love to play Neil Young, Tom Petty, anything really.
Glen


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Man-If we weren't most of the country apart.....I'd love to get together with others for the same reasons as you, but my small town of 3500 people doesn't seem to be harboring many budding middle age musicians (other than my self)

I have to be content with backing tracks until I either find a jam partner or two, or get good enough to attempt forming or joining a band of accomplished musicians. :frown:


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Ottawa - Again too far away to get together. I am also a beginner and we could have learned together also with a few more experienced players.
Oh well - maybe some time in the future we might meet up at the annual jam!! Who knows??

Brian


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

Hmm, I'm in the same age group, been playing a year and some longer than you and still suck. Would not mind jamming with someone if your not expecting too much. I tend to like similar people to those you mentioned (at least I think I can play some of that) pm me if interested. p.s. I have an electric and a really lousy acoustic.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm 54 and gave up on finding people my age to play with, so I'm in a band with guys way younger and it's great.


----------



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Geezer and Raven

Thanks for the response.
Geezer, I have played in part time bands with my banjo.
I am interested in gaining playing experience with others on the guitar, playing more rock oriented music.
Raven, I sent to a private message and am looking forward to discussing possibilites with you.
Glen


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i woudlnt let age get in the way of who i jam with. i want to jam w/ my old guitar teacher, he's in his 40's. i've jammed with kids 3 years younger than me, and beginners and people who could play me under the table.

just have fun 

i think london would be a bit of a stretch, unfortunately.


----------



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

I totally agree.
Age is not an issue.
I am thinking more about different musical styles and interests.

Glen


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I play mostly metal,so I think that's why I'm playing with 25/35 year olds. Mike


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I see my input got blown away with the crash y'day, so to paraphrase:

I'd be interested
Same Demographics
Same ballpark


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What part of Toronto?


----------



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

I live in the east end.
East York.
I am more than happy to go across town.
Glen


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Got your PM Gkella, many thanks. I'll followup with you tomorrow if thats OK. BTW, I'm in town, Yonge & eglinton.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My office is around Summerhill Station. And I fit the the age thingy.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm still interested (playing bass) in learning and jamming.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm always up for a jam, I just don't have the space at home.
Drop me a PM if anyone wants to get together in Toronto.

:smile:

TBL


----------



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

If you guys would kindly e mail me your phone numbers in a private message.
I will make contact and let's arrange something.
Glen


----------

